# Tropica plants



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We received a new shipment of plants from Tropica.

Large selection of carpeting plants.









Anubias barteri var. coffeefolia









Echinodorus 'Aquartica'


















See our website: angelfins.ca  for the list of plants we still have in stock. 
Shipping is available.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
I'm interested in the Anubias barteri var. coffeefolia. How many do you have and can we meet at the 401 near Guelph?
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Are you going to be coming back to the TO area again any time in the next month or two ? Missed you last time.. would love to get Pygmy cories.. and a couple of those plants too.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> Hi,
> I'm interested in the Anubias barteri var. coffeefolia. How many do you have and can we meet at the 401 near Guelph?
> --
> Thanks...Paul


We could meet you there during our GTA trip on November 3rd.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Fishfur said:


> Are you going to be coming back to the TO area again any time in the next month or two ? Missed you last time.. would love to get Pygmy cories.. and a couple of those plants too.


Yes, we will be back on November 3rd. 
If you are interested in some of the plants I would suggest to pre-order asap, some of them are already sold out.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

What's the best way to order plants for meet-up? And are you at KWAS Octoberfish on Oct 28th?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Scotmando said:


> What's the best way to order plants for meet-up? And are you at KWAS Octoberfish on Oct 28th?


The best way is to do it through our website (you will know immediately what is in stock, we try to make inventory up to date). Select Pickup as a Shipping method and Cash on Pickup as a Payment method and write in a Note where you will be picking it up. 
Yes, we will be at the Oktoberfish but unfortunately, not as vendors but just sponsors. The organizers decided not to have any vendors.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

jarmilca said:


> The best way is to do it through our website (you will know immediately what is in stock, we try to make inventory up to date). Select Pickup as a Shipping method and Cash on Pickup as a Payment method and write in a Note where you will be picking it up.
> Yes, we will be at the Oktoberfish but unfortunately, not as vendors but just sponsors. The organizers decided not to have any vendors.


Great, I'll do just that.

Can I p/u at KWAS Octoberfish still?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Scotmando said:


> Great, I'll do just that.
> 
> Can I p/u at KWAS Octoberfish still?


Yes you can.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Will you be in St. Catherines on Oct. 21st


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Unfortunately not. We are at the Catfish Convention in Virginia this weekend.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I will aim to for the Nov. 3 visit and the Mississauga stop.. I'll go see the site and pre order, thanks.


----------

